# New Diverge sneak peak



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

My LBS got a bunch of the Diverge Comps in and called me to let me know that they were building them up. I stopped in and grabbed some pics. It is definitely a pretty nice bike. The Roubaix 30/32's are big, but there's still plenty of room to go bigger, easily 38's.










Here's a link to the full blog...

Hb Sneak Peak: Specialized Diverge | Crank Addicts


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting that these bikes have the Roubaix Pro 30/32 tires while the spec sheet shows them coming with Trigger Pro 38s.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> My LBS got a bunch of the Diverge Comps in and called me to let me know that they were building them up. I stopped in and grabbed some pics. It is definitely a pretty nice bike. The Roubaix 30/32's are big, but there's still plenty of room to go bigger, easily 38's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich... i think you need one of those allez sprint frames...


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

BluesDawg said:


> Interesting that these bikes have the Roubaix Pro 30/32 tires while the spec sheet shows them coming with Trigger Pro 38s.


Seems there may be an availability issue (saw mentioned in another thread).


----------

